# Funny Little Ramble



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 21, 2011)

I noticed .. 

Before I was a member I would scan every thing on this site at least twice a day ; checking every post , wishing I could say something , and needing A to my Q .

After I became a member I still scan the site at least now 4 to 5 times a day ; checking every post , saying something , and getting A to my Q . 

Funny .. I just don't know why though ...


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 21, 2011)

It's an addiction!  It will get worse.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh NO ! Well , OH YAH !!! :bun


----------



## elevan (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Nov 26, 2011)




----------

